# How Can I Stop TiVo HD Remote and TiVo Edge Remote From Controlling Each Other



## John Hafer (Dec 21, 2001)

Hello, I have a TiVo Series 3 HD and an Edge in the same room but on different televisions. Both remotes are conflicting with each other. How can I make each remote control only their respective TiVo?

1. I tried changing the Series 3 remote IR code and its TiVo Series 3 code from 0 to 5 but as soon as the IR beam hits the Edge, the Edge changes its code from 0 to 5 too.
2. I thought if I change the Edge from IR to RF, that would keep it from getting any IR signal but according to the TiVo Edge manual, even if you pair the Edge to RF, the IR will still work anyway.

Is there any way to change the IR code on either the Series 3 and / or Edge and lock them to the new code so they don't keep interacting with each other? I thought as soon as I changed the Series 3 Remote code from 0 to 5 and then set the TiVo also to code 5, that would be it. But again, as soon as I press the pause, channel button, or any other button for that matter on the Series 3 remote, (even TiVo Home), it effects the Edge. The Edge simply changes to the new code too.

The Series 3 HD Remote also has a "DVR 1 or 2" slider switch on it but I think that is for controlling two TiVo's with one remote. Not for controlling two TiVo's with different remotes.

Thank you in advance for any replies.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Turn the Tivo you're not setting to off and then change the remote, that makes it a lot easier.
You need to change the remote while on the system summary page so you can have the Tivo set also, since you need to set the remote to an ID of "not 0" and you need to also set the Tivo to respond to an ID of "not 0" either side set to 0 will allow all to control it.

You were on the right path with IR mode on the Edge and will need to set it to ir to do the same "not 0" on both devices.
You're also right that the 1-2 switch will change the S3 remote, however a Tivo set to 0 on the box will respond to ANY ID remote, just like a remote set to 0 will control any Tivo.


----------



## John Hafer (Dec 21, 2001)

dianebrat, thank you for your reply.

I finally figured out what I was doing wrong. I needed to have BOTH Tivo's set to a remote code other than "0". Not just one of them. I was only changing the S3 remote to "5" and was NOT changing the Edge from "0". As soon as I changed them BOTH so neither was still at "0", (changed the S3 to "3" and the Edge to "7" - just for kicks, I used the cooresponding TiVo Series number for each), it worked! Both stayed at their new remote address and neither remote interferred with each other and then only controlled the correct TiVo.

Before, when I only changed the S3 remote to off "0", as soon as I aimed the Edge remote (which was still set to "0") at the TiVo Series 3, that TiVo instanly changed its remote code from 3 back to "0". Or if I switched and had the Edge off "0" and left the S3 at "0", I still had the same issue of each going back to "0"

It must be a safety thing in that if you change a TiVo box to off "0", you can never get locked out if you lose your remote since you only need to aim a new remote that is default at "0" at the box and it will then default the box back to "0".


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

John Hafer said:


> It must be a safety thing in that if you change a TiVo box to off "0", you can never get locked out if you lose your remote since you only need to aim a new remote that is default at "0" at the box and it will then default the box back to "0".


0 is the universal code on both sides
0 on the remote says any Tivo no matter what it is set to will respond
0 on the Tivo means it will respond to any remote, no matter what the remote is set to.


----------

